# 3rd yr Apprentice too early to become an estimator?



## RaptorsSparky (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey guys, this is my 1st post here so be easy on me!

Im 22 years old, currently a 3rd yr commercial electrical apprentice in western Canada. I know how to bend pipe,pull wire, install lights all that jazz.
I have some questions regarding becoming an estimator.
Recently i saw a local contractor was looking to hire a junior project coordinator/estimator with commercial expirience. I did apply but
My question is, is it too early for me to take such position?
I have lots still to learn as an apprentice despite me having nearly 4500 hours, I'm young and taking my sweet time!

Any help or tips would be much appreciated


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Wouldn't that screw up your apprenticeship? Or will doing estimating count towards your hours? 

If the guy has a shop (company) with an inside team that's already doing everything and needs an "apprentice estimator" to do things like get plans, count all the EM lights, etc. and they are going to mentor you through it, you could be a fit in that respect.

To expect that you can take a set of drawings and run with it by yourself, do the take-offs & bidding and the company make money, with nobody overseeing you, is not conceivable.

Sounds like you're doing good including in the confidence department. I'd bet you're a good apprentice and I mean that sincerely. Keep it up!


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Wouldn't that screw up your apprenticeship? Or will doing estimating count towards your hours?
> 
> *If the guy has a shop (company) with an inside team that's already doing everything and needs an "apprentice estimator" to do things like get plans, count all the EM lights, etc. and they are going to mentor you through it, you could be a fit in that respect.*
> 
> ...


See the bold font above.. I have also seen it done this way. It is A good way for the company to let you cut your teeth on a little estimating, but for now you need more field experience. When you are in the field make sure to follow what you are doing on the drawings. You can also hone your “reading the plans” skills by finding and fixing errors made by the architect and EE.


----------



## RaptorsSparky (Dec 26, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> Wouldn't that screw up your apprenticeship? Or will doing estimating count towards your hours?
> 
> If the guy has a shop (company) with an inside team that's already doing everything and needs an "apprentice estimator" to do things like get plans, count all the EM lights, etc. and they are going to mentor you through it, you could be a fit in that respect.
> 
> ...



Its a junior estimator position. This is what the ad says:
We are currently seeking an individual with commercial electrical experience to train in the office as a Junior Project Coordinator. Applicant must have strong computer skills, be organized, dependable, able to multitask and willing to help out where needed. Basic electrical take offs will be part of the job while working up to a helper for the Senior Estimator


I kind of agree that I still need more field experience, but in all honesty I could take another 3-4 years to become a journeyman. I don't feel I'm ready in regards to my overall knowledge in electrical and take on the stress of running a job and having multiple apprentices working for you;I'm only 22!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

RaptorsSparky said:


> Its a junior estimator position. This is what the ad says:
> We are currently seeking an individual with commercial electrical experience to train in the office as a Junior Project Coordinator. Applicant must have strong computer skills, be organized, dependable, able to multitask and willing to help out where needed. Basic electrical take offs will be part of the job while working up to a helper for the Senior Estimator
> 
> 
> I kind of agree that I still need more field experience, but in all honesty I could take another 3-4 years to become a journeyman. I don't feel I'm ready in regards to my overall knowledge in electrical and take on the stress of running a job and having multiple apprentices working for you;I'm only 22!


They are looking for a journeyman to train and become a junior estimator, not a third year apprentice. You may think you know a lot, but after only three years in the trade, you don’t know chit yet.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't BLOW an apprenticeship for a job that looks better. You say 3-4 more years, yea that is right if you want to become an ELECTRICIAN. Once you are an electrician then move into a area. 


Why do you think you could do this hard job and not put your time in.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

OP: You're jumping the gun.

This is a job slot that would make sense -- in 2024.

Most dudes are not able to transition to Estimator until they've at least run their own jobs -- because it's only then that they realize how much time is burned staging in, wrapping up... -- all that stuff that's happening like magic so far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First of all, welcome aboard @RaptorsSparky!

Secondly I agree with others that you should finish your apprenticeship before you go on to other things, so you always have that j-mans card to fall back on.

Thirdly, I have seen plenty of estimators that NEVER worked in the field in electrical work, they usually screw up bids royally.


----------

